# Au Sable first time float?



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I've been bitten by the river bug and I'd like to go exploring. One of the possibilities is the Au Sable river. I was thinking about trying to float below the Foote Dam, but I have a few questions before I head 2 and a half hrs north and blindly splash a boat..
I know a lot of people fish for coldwater species up there, but I'm going to be targeting smallmouth and walleye specific. Anything that will hit a jig is welcomed though.
So I was scouting google earth, and I think I found some spots to put in/take out. Can someone tell me if, what I am looking at, are public sites?

























I am assuming this float, with stopping to fish, will be between 4-8 hours, conservatively. I will be bringing a 13ft aluminum v-hull boat with no motor, just oars. Is the water real shallow or rapids-like in any spots through here? 
I've got a weather site bookmarked that has hydrometers so I can check the level of the river before we head up there..
What do you guys think? Can I make a day of this float and maybe catch a fish or two?


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Pm sent


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

I think I seen some Salmon on the gravel in that second picture!:lol:


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Just plan on Daylight till Dark and you're Good


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

There are 2 public launches upriver. The farthest upstream is the Rea rd launch, which is just below Foote. The next one down is the Whirlpool, which is a fee site. I'd suggest the Whirlpool float for walleye, and both for brown bass. Go onto River rd(off 23), the launch at the Whirlpool is right off it. To get to the Rea rd launch, go farther up River rd, turn right at the Dam store.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Call Lynn at the AuSable River Store (989 739-5332) he can spot your car for you if you need to . www.AuSableRiverStore.com


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks much guys!

Is it really that bad that I'd need someone to keep an eye on the vehicles?
I've read some odd things on the site suggesting people vandalize vehicles sometimes but I didn't remember where specifically...


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

"Spot" means he will move your vehicle down river to your take out point for you. We really haven't had any problems with vandals that I'm aware of lately(knock on wood) but like anywhere else you want to keep things out of view and lock it up.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Ohhh! haha my bad..
Well thanks for the info, I'll keep that in mind


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I can remember seeing piles of broken car window glass in the parking lot at the Whirlpool launch, a few times, some years ago. I heard that there were problems with vehicles being broken into, but never had a problem myself. I haven't fished there much in a few years - since Lake Huron had a baitfish crash. It is a beautiful river, and you should easily be able to float from Rea Road to the River Rd takeout (at Lynn's store) in a full day, with lots of fishing. If the fishing isn't so good, it will not take a full day - you could do it in probably 4 hours if you are decent on the sticks.


----------

